# Schnelle Festplatte gesucht



## Magogan (17. Mai 2013)

Hi,

da meine neueren Seagate-Barracuda-Festplatten in letzter Zeit allesamt Probleme machen (sie werden sehr langsam, teilweise nur noch 100 MB/s statt 170 MB/s), obwohl sie nur ein paar Wochen alt sind, wollte ich mich nach einer anderen Festplatte umsehen.

Ich mache Let's Plays und brauche mindestens 130 MB/s (1 MB=2^30 Byte) Datenübertragungsrate für 30 FPS (die Dateien haben bis zu 115 MB/s und dazu kommt dann noch ein bisschen Puffer, weil das nur die Durchschnittswerte der gesamten Datei sind). Die Festplatte sollte 3 oder 4 TB fassen und es darf auch eine teurere Business- oder Server-Festplatte sein, sofern sie meinen Anforderungen gerecht wird. Aber bitte keine SAS-Festplatten, sondern nur SATA.

Man hat mir in einem anderen Forum schon die RE4 von WD empfohlen, aber ich wollte mir gerne weitere Meinungen einholen, bevor ich so viel Geld (rund 330 Euro für 4 TB) für eine Festplatte ausgebe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Magogan


----------



## r4mpag3 (17. Mai 2013)

Wenn Platz nicht unbedingt ausschlaggebend ist (zur Not halt öfters mal was deinstallieren / neu)

Samsung 830 Series MZ-7PC256B - MZ-7PC256B/WW

Edit2(korrektur) wenn nicht : http://www.strohmedia.de/product_info.php?products_id=587929 ( teuer)


----------



## DjTomCat (17. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir die WD Black letzte Woche gekauft als 2 TB Version habe sie als spiele platte drin ich bin restlos begeistert. Sie ist wirklich schnell hat kurze Zugriffszeiten. Ist wirklich eine Top Platte.

Hier mal ein Test der 4GB Version Einzeltest: WD Black WD4001FAEX 4 TB - Der 4-TB-Speicherboliden nächster Akt

Und hier der Preisvergleich Western Digital Caviar Black SATA III 4TB (WD4001FAEX) interne SATA-Festplatte: Festplatte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Esinger (17. Mai 2013)

oder die wd raptor mit 10000 umdreungen wehre auch eine sehr gute wahl wenn man keine ssd haben will


----------



## Magogan (17. Mai 2013)

Ich brauche eine Festplatte, die durchgehend 130 MB/s schafft und auch lange hält, selbst wenn ich den PC teilweise wochenlang nicht ausschalte. Und es sollten 3 oder 4 TB sein. Eine SSD kommt also nicht infrage. Und die Seagate Barracudas werden nach ein paar Wochen total langsam, selbst wenn noch 40% frei sind (scheinbar schreiben die immer nur an die langsamste Stelle, warum auch immer). Ob die Caviar Black meinen Anforderungen gerecht wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln ...

Was ist mit der http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...4000FYYZ-64MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-6Gb-s.html denn? Ist die ausreichend für meine Ansprüche?


----------



## Timsu (17. Mai 2013)

Es gibt derzeit keine Festplatte welche konstant mehr als 100 MB/s schafft. 
Die meisten Platten haben bei starker Füllung eine Geschwindigkeit von etwa 80 MB/s.
Möglichkeiten für dich wäre nur ein RAID:
Entweder ein RAID aus mehreren Festplatten um auf die benötigte Geschwindigkeit zu kommen oder ein RAID aus 3-4 großen SSDs um auf die Kapazität zu kommen (z.b. das 960 GB Modell von Crucial).


----------



## Magogan (17. Mai 2013)

Hmm, wenn die Festplatte zu 50% voll ist, ist sie wenigstens dann noch mindestens 130 MB/s schnell? Also die WD RE4 meine ich jetzt


----------



## ich111 (17. Mai 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn die Festplatte zu 50% voll ist, ist sie wenigstens dann noch mindestens 130 MB/s schnell? Also die WD RE4 meine ich jetzt


Die Geschwindigkeit kann man nicht einfach so an irgendwas festmachen. Bei großen Dateien die auf nem Platter ganz drausen lagern ist eine Festplatte am schnellsten, bei lauter verstreuten kleinen Dateien ist einfach keine HDD wirklich schnell


----------



## Erquicken (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo Magogan,

Für dein Anwendungsgebiet gibt es eigendlich nur eine Wahl.

Die Western Digital VelociRaptor 1TB.

Fast alle gängigen Magnetplatten laufen mit 7200 umdrehungen in der Sekunden.
Die VelociRaptor von Western Digital laufen mit 10.000 umdrehungen.
Dem zu folge ist eine wesentlich höhre Datentransfair rate möglich.


Nach teil sehr Teuer... Für dein aufgaben gebiet wäre das ein Kompromiss zwischen Speicher Ressourcen und Geschwindigkeit.
Aber 1 TB ist zu wenig wa... Ansonsten würst Du wohl auf ein Rat 0 System ausweichen müssen bzw. nicht drum herrum kommen.
Denn 256GB SSD Platten oder 512GB wäre wohl von der Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit am besten aber die Speichermenge wären zu knapp.

Ich selbst mach übrigens Musik und habe auch einiges mit Loops Sounds und vereinzelt Videos zu tun.
UND kann bestätigen, Tempo mässig ist SSD perfekt... fast keine Ladezeiten und ganze Gigabyte sind in sekunden geladen.
Aber Speicher ressourcen mässig wird es immer wieder knapp.

Ich selbst mache es so, das ich zwar Sounds und Videos erstelle auf der SSD
Diese Daten aber am Ende einer jeden Arbeit auf eine klassische HD kopiere.

Übrigens ich nutze auch eine Seagate Barracuda


----------



## Magogan (17. Mai 2013)

Ich habe selbst eine SSD, aber die Dateien werden so riesig (470 GB für 1:10 h erst heute wieder), dass die wohl schwer auf eine SSD oder eine 1-TB-Festplatte passen ... An sich sind das aber zusammenhängende Dateien, die nur sequenziell geschrieben werden müssen, also sind eigentlich keine Sprünge etc. nötig.


----------



## XT1024 (17. Mai 2013)

Grundsätzlich werden 3/4 TB Modelle auch nicht schneller als 1/2 TB  Modelle  sein, wenn diese auch 1 TB/Platter haben - was bei meiner  ST2000DM001  der Fall ist.

Rein aus Neugier: wie kommt man denn auf 130 MB/s?



Timsu schrieb:


> Es gibt derzeit keine Festplatte welche konstant mehr als 100 MB/s schafft.
> Die meisten Platten haben bei starker Füllung eine Geschwindigkeit von etwa 80 MB/s.


 Da muss ich meine mal füllen und ausprobieren, wie viel die dann macht.



Erquicken schrieb:


> Hallo Magogan,
> 
> Für dein Anwendungsgebiet gibt es eigendlich nur eine Wahl.
> 
> ...


Und trotzdem schafft die nur das WD VelociRaptor WD1000DHTZ im Test. 10% bis 20% bei min. Transferrate mehr als eine 7200.14 3 TB?  Die Relevanz der Zugriffszeit bezweifle ich beim sequentiellen vollschreiben etwas.

- Also doch RAID 0 aus 2 TB Platten als günstige und praktische Lösung?


----------



## Magogan (17. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich Videos in 2560x1440 Pixeln aufnehmen möchte, benötige ich 130 MB/s, vielleicht auch nur 125 MB/s, um wirklich 30 Frames pro Sekunde auf die Festplatte schreiben zu können. Zumindest bei Spielen wie Guild Wars 2 und Herr der Ringe Online, die Minecraft-Aufnahmen werden oft deutlich kleiner.


----------



## DjTomCat (17. Mai 2013)

VelociRaptor ist langsamer beim schreiben als eine WD Black 2TB Durchsatz, Streaming und Interface-Performance - Die Nächste Generation: Desktop-Festplatten mit 7.200 U/Min

Ich würde ein Hardeware Raid machen mit 2x WD Black 2TB dann solltest du auf der sicheren Seite sein.

Mit einem Sata Raid Controller LSI 3ware Escalade 9650SE-2LP bulk, low profile, PCIe x1 in Controllerkarten: SATA-RAID-Controller | heise online Preisvergleich der hat auch einen zwischen Speicher von 128MB was sehr hilfreich ist.

Nur die Kosten sind nicht ohne 2x ca. 140€ für die WD Black 2TB (5 Jahre Garantie) und ca. 150€ für den Controller sind wir bei schlappe 430€. aber dafür ist eine Sau schnelle Conifg.


----------



## Magogan (17. Mai 2013)

Einen Raid-Controller brauche ich nicht, das kann mein Mainboard auch. Ich werde mal die WD RE 4 TB ausprobieren, kann ich ja innerhalb von 30 Tagen zurückschicken bei Amazon ^^ Ich frage mich nur, ob eine realistische Chance besteht, dass die 137 Jahre hält, wie angegeben (1.200.000 Stunden MTBF).


----------



## Timsu (17. Mai 2013)

Die MTBF gibt nicht die zu erwartende Lebensdauer an, man kann aber daraus die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit herleiten.
Die WD wird auch nicht viel schneller als die Barracuda 7200.14 sein.


----------



## Magogan (18. Mai 2013)

Ich habe selber eine Barracuda 7200.14, das Problem ist nur, dass 3 von 4 Festplatten, die ich 2013 erhalten habe, nach ein paar Wochen nur noch 110 MB/s oder noch weniger schafften (die 4. ist noch zu neu, um das zu beurteilen), während die eine, die ich im Oktober 2012 gekauft habe, noch immer 155 MB/s schafft und das bei über 80% Speicherbelegung. Alle 5 sind Seagate Barracuda ST3000DM001 ...


----------

